# AJ v Wlad



## richy (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone interested in the "biggest fight in British history" this weekend?

I notice the price of PPV has gone up a few quid. 

Predictions?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2017)

richy said:



			Anyone interested in the "biggest fight in British history" this weekend?

I notice the price of PPV has gone up a few quid. 

Predictions?
		
Click to expand...

Not interested in the least. Sadly the days have gone that I TV had 18m viewers for a REAL  world title fight


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2017)

Im not really into boxing. 
But this just comes across as a complete bore fest.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Not interested in the least. Sadly the days have gone that I TV had 18m viewers for a REAL  world title fight
		
Click to expand...

Remember sitting up with my Dad watching the boxing on ITV on a Saturday night, good times.
Think AJ will win on Saturday but hate all this Pay per view crap, we pay enough for Sky as it is.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 24, 2017)

No chance I pay for it

Might watch it in the pub if I am out


AJ for me. 1/2 on is quite generous odds so will stick a few hundred on if I do watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 24, 2017)

Brian, me too. I can remember following barry mcguigan and Frank Bruno on BBC, Benn, Watson, Eubanks on itv. You saw their careers grow. Now I don't know or care about most boxers. 

Aj seems a decent bloke so I hope he wins. The question presumably is whether VK is shot or still has what is required.


----------



## richy (Apr 25, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Brian, me too. I can remember following barry mcguigan and Frank Bruno on BBC, Benn, Watson, Eubanks on itv. You saw their careers grow. Now I don't know or care about most boxers. 

Aj seems a decent bloke so I hope he wins. The question presumably is whether VK is shot or still has what is required.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping Wlad rolls back the years and pulls out a performance that puts an end to the hype train.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Remember sitting up with my Dad watching the boxing on ITV on a Saturday night, good times.
Think AJ will win on Saturday but hate all this Pay per view crap, we pay enough for Sky as it is.
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago I helped run a large football club. Charlie Magri had just won the WBC World flyweight crown and his brother played for us and said he'd bring him down to present the prizes to the (quite huge) junior section. 

There were hundreds of people there, kids of all ages and everyone knew who Magri was as his fight were televised live  like all the top boxing was back then. Nowadays I wouldn't be able to pick out a top boxer in an id parade. There are too many different  titles and I will NEVER pay to view


----------



## Rooter (Apr 25, 2017)

20 quid and its not even in ultra HD? rubbish!! i want AJ to smash him and i think he will, but 20 quid?! i very much doubt i will get it.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hope AJ can win, Klitschko is hanging on for silly pay days and isn't value for money any more.
Agree too many versions of titles kills it, just a cash cow for governing bodies and promoters and fighters, how can you have 5 worlds champions at the same weight. Apart from darts which had 2 governing bodies/world titles can't think of any other sport that does that. Golf has different tours but we have 4 majors like tennis. Boxing needs to sort itself out. One governing body and fighther have to defend title every 6 months, something like that otherwise general disinterest will continue. What's happened in USA - used to produce the best now cant find one decent heavyweight?


----------



## richy (Apr 25, 2017)

Rooter said:



			20 quid and its not even in ultra HD? rubbish!! i want AJ to smash him and i think he will, but 20 quid?! i very much doubt i will get it.
		
Click to expand...

I think if Klitschko wins it could end the PPV model in this country. Part of the reason I hope he wins.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2017)

richy said:



			I think if Klitschko wins it could end the PPV model in this country.
		
Click to expand...


How so?


----------



## richy (Apr 25, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			How so?
		
Click to expand...

I just think he's the only real PPV fighter in the UK (not that its deserved). If he gets beat it taints his profile and the casual fan may lose interest. 

I maybe clutching at straws, I just want him to get beat so much.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 25, 2017)

we had all the same hype about good ole Frank Bruno ,until he was found to have the proverbial glass jaw ,we havent seen anyone put a decent shot on A J  yet ,we could be in for a case of deja vu, i hope not for AJ`s sake but we will find out when Klitchsko puts one on him.


----------



## snell (Apr 25, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			we had all the same hype about good ole Frank Bruno ,until he was found to have the proverbial glass jaw ,we havent seen anyone put a decent shot on A J  yet ,we could be in for a case of deja vu, i hope not for AJ`s sake but we will find out when Klitchsko puts one on him.
		
Click to expand...

That bloke he fought recently gave him some decent hits...Dylan White i think he was called?


----------



## richy (Apr 25, 2017)

snell said:



			That bloke he fought recently gave him some decent hits...Dylan White i think he was called?
		
Click to expand...

And he's barely British level. Read into that what you will.


----------



## snell (Apr 25, 2017)

I just hope it's a decent fight and not a bore fest like when Furyk fought him.


----------



## The Evertonian (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm going for Joshua to get the stoppage between 6-8. I think he's the real deal and I also think he will go on to unify the division. In my eyes that's the only way you can be a true word champion these days.


----------



## Mr A (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm hoping for a Klitschko win myself. I've been a fan of Wlad for a long time, and I'd love to see him finish his career on a high. He dominated for 10 years but gets talked about like he is some kind of fraud. Granted he hasn't had any great opponents, and his style isn't always pleasing on the eye. But he's beaten everyone there is to beat and is a great ambassador for the sport. 

AJ has tons of potential, but the hype is laughable, and his run of PPV fights were a joke. His level of opposition has been poor, and it could cost him, even against this older version of Wladimir. 

I won't be paying for it though, the whole PPV model for boxing is a farce.


----------



## richy (Apr 25, 2017)

snell said:



			I just hope it's a decent fight and not a bore fest like when Furyk fought him.
		
Click to expand...

Jim?


----------



## richy (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr A said:



			I'm hoping for a Klitschko win myself. I've been a fan of Wlad for a long time, and I'd love to see him finish his career on a high. He dominated for 10 years but gets talked about like he is some kind of fraud. Granted he hasn't had any great opponents, and his style isn't always pleasing on the eye. But he's beaten everyone there is to beat and is a great ambassador for the sport. 

AJ has tons of potential, but the hype is laughable, and his run of PPV fights were a joke. His level of opposition has been poor, and it could cost him, even against this older version of Wladimir. 

I won't be paying for it though, the whole PPV model for boxing is a farce.
		
Click to expand...

What you mean he isn't the second coming of Ali?


----------



## snell (Apr 25, 2017)

richy said:



			Jim?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was unlicensed bout so you may have missed it.....


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 25, 2017)

I have no real problem with hype. That's what promoters and managers should do for their clients. I think a heavyweight who has knocked all of his opponents out is going to naturally get hype. It's how they deal with their opposition as they step up that matters. 

I'll be watching and I'm actually looking forward to it. Apart from 2 rounds against Whyte, Joshua has pretty much dominated every round of his professional career. Granted, in the main against a list of no marks. Wlad is a massive, massive step up, there is no doubt about that. However, it's worth remembering Joshua has only had 18 professional fights. This is already his 4th title fight. At this stage in his career Wlad was still fighting no marks on undercards. Joshua looks great and punches in combinations but hasn't been tested against top level opposition. Wlad will certainly provide this test. Joshua certainly has the tools to KO anyone. No idea if he can do this against someone in highest tier punching back though. This for me makes it a must see fight.

I'd like to see Joshua win as I think he has potential to be top level. No idea if he will though, as no idea how he'll react to Wlad's power. I'm backing Joshua by KO 1-3, 3-4 and Wlad 7-9 by KO. Also putting a daft 5 spot on the draw - a lot of money in it for them having to do it again. Defo spreading my money about, I just think it's hard to call.


----------



## The Evertonian (Apr 25, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			I have no real problem with hype. That's what promoters and managers should do for their clients. I think a heavyweight who has knocked all of his opponents out is going to naturally get hype. It's how they deal with their opposition as they step up that matters. 

I'll be watching and I'm actually looking forward to it. Apart from 2 rounds against Whyte, Joshua has pretty much dominated every round of his professional career. Granted, in the main against a list of no marks. Wlad is a massive, massive step up, there is no doubt about that. However, it's worth remembering Joshua has only had 18 professional fights. This is already his 4th title fight. At this stage in his career Wlad was still fighting no marks on undercards. Joshua looks great and punches in combinations but hasn't been tested against top level opposition. Wlad will certainly provide this test. Joshua certainly has the tools to KO anyone. No idea if he can do this against someone in highest tier punching back though. This for me makes it a must see fight.

I'd like to see Joshua win as I think he has potential to be top level. No idea if he will though, as no idea how he'll react to Wlad's power. I'm backing Joshua by KO 1-3, 3-4 and Wlad 7-9 by KO. Also putting a daft 5 spot on the draw - a lot of money in it for them having to do it again. Defo spreading my money about, I just think it's hard to call.
		
Click to expand...

Good post :thup:


----------



## Mr A (Apr 25, 2017)

richy said:



			What you mean he isn't the second coming of Ali? 

Click to expand...

No, not at all. I think Ali was merely a foreshadow of the future greatness of AJ


----------



## Wilson (Apr 27, 2017)

I'll be watching, I'm glad they've managed to make the fight, as I thought it would be too easy for them to miss each other, with AJ's crew saying it's too early, and Vlad retiring.

It's a huge test for AJ, as Fromtherough has said, he's only been tested in 2 rounds so far, and I think Vlad's too good to get blown away by AJ.

I don't mind paying the Â£20, as it's cheaper than having to buy the Pizza's or the Beer!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't follow boxing at all, but I actually enjoyed Haye Bellew when I watched it with a few mates, so I think I'll be watching this one as well - in a pub somewhere or other. No idea who'll win but AJ is from Watford so I've got to back him really.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 27, 2017)

I like sport and I'd quite like to see this fight. However the last fight I watched live was the Groves v Gutknecht fight as it was live on terrestrial tv, me and mrs watched it unusually (must have been nowt else on), turned out it was a good scrap with Groves well on top. However shocked to hear of Gutknechts becoming very ill later on. Ended up in a coma and now he can't walk or speak. That is the terrible risk and brutal reality of the sport which is easily forgotten in all the big money hype and machismo. The Michael Watson episode was very sad as was Ali's decline and I guess there are many other lesser known boxers in similar mental/physical conditions that are not spoken about as it's all about money and business. 
Not sure what the answer is, if the sport has to continue could headgear not be worn by pros as well as amateurs?


----------



## richy (Apr 27, 2017)

Headgear isn't worn by amatuers anymore


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2017)

Will be hoping that AJ wins , certainly seems a level headed bloke and the best thing about the build up so far is that they both are acting like mature men showing respect - none of the nonsense seen recently with other fights with the throwing of insults and even punches and they both seem to show respect to each other and I expect that they will once the fight is done it will continue. I expect they will let their fighting doing the talking for them. 

Joshua seems to be a boxer with the ability and personality to inject a bit of much needed interest into boxing and especially at the heavyweight division which has been a bit of a joke for a while.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			I like sport and I'd quite like to see this fight. However the last fight I watched live was the Groves v Gutknecht fight as it was live on terrestrial tv, me and mrs watched it unusually (must have been nowt else on), turned out it was a good scrap with Groves well on top. However shocked to hear of Gutknechts becoming very ill later on. Ended up in a coma and now he can't walk or speak. That is the terrible risk and brutal reality of the sport which is easily forgotten in all the big money hype and machismo. The Michael Watson episode was very sad as was Ali's decline and I guess there are many other lesser known boxers in similar mental/physical conditions that are not spoken about as it's all about money and business. 
Not sure what the answer is, if the sport has to continue could headgear not be worn by pros as well as amateurs?
		
Click to expand...

Not really a necessary discussion in this thread is it?

Fighting sports are savage, which is why they are popular.


----------



## richy (Apr 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will be hoping that AJ wins , certainly seems a level headed bloke and the best thing about the build up so far is that they both are acting like mature men showing respect - none of the nonsense seen recently with other fights with the throwing of insults and even punches and they both seem to show respect to each other and I expect that they will once the fight is done it will continue. I expect they will let their fighting doing the talking for them. 

Joshua seems to be a boxer with the ability and personality to inject a bit of much needed interest into boxing and especially at the heavyweight division which has been a bit of a joke for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting you mention his personality. In my opinion he is so media trained it's like listening to a robot rehashing practiced cliches and one liners. 

I think the real Joshua is very much removed from the one we see on TV


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2017)

richy said:



			Interesting you mention his personality. In my opinion he is so media trained it's like listening to a robot rehashing practiced cliches and one liners. 

I think the real Joshua is very much removed from the one we see on TV
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you're right,but sounds like his life could have gone a different direction with the drug dealing. 
So good on him for turning it around.


----------



## richy (Apr 27, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe you're right,but sounds like his life could have gone a different direction with the drug dealing. 
So good on him for turning it around.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah for sure. A lot of people slag boxing as a sport but it's saves a lot of people.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dasit said:



*Not really a necessary discussion in this thread is it?
*
Fighting sports are savage, which is why they are popular.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope you're right in that both these guys come through unscathed and its not a talking point down the line. Klitschko at his age wants to think carefully about his health, money offered is very tempting to keep going.


----------



## IainP (Apr 28, 2017)

Stats suggest the same height but Joshua looked a fair bit shorter.

Intrigued by this fight, hope not too much grabbing/clinching.

Probably just the radio for me.


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Joshua looks 5 months pregnant. Very suspect


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			Joshua looks 5 months pregnant. Very suspect
		
Click to expand...

Is there any reason for the dislike of Joshua ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there any reason for the dislike of Joshua ?
		
Click to expand...

SILH has posted in the Kelvin McKenzie thread, shouldn't you respond after you badgering him to justify his remark?


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there any reason for the dislike of Joshua ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't dislike him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			I don't dislike him
		
Click to expand...

Just don't rate him I guess then ? Or overhyped ?


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			SILH has posted in the Kelvin McKenzie thread, shouldn't you respond after you badgering him to justify his remark?
		
Click to expand...

He won't


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just don't rate him I guess then ? Or overhyped ?
		
Click to expand...

He is massively overhyped in my opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			He is massively overhyped in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

His record so far as a pro seems to suggest he has something about him ?


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His record so far as a pro seems to suggest he has something about him ?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you look at the numbers. His full resume is a list of scaffolders and Latvian taxi drivers

Oh and a P.E teacher


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			He won't
		
Click to expand...

Sad really, the guy has had the balls to at least give an explanation and apologise, even if someone disagreed with the explanation they should at least say so, otherwise, imo, they lose the moral high ground.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			Only if you look at the numbers. His full resume is a list of scaffolders and Latvian taxi drivers

Oh and a P.E teacher
		
Click to expand...

And world champions and challengers of course plus British and Commonwealth champions past and present. The division isn't littered with talent and he has only been pro for 3 and half years and already a world champion.


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And world champions and challengers of course plus British and Commonwealth champions past and present. The division isn't littered with talent and he has only been pro for 3 and half years and already a world champion.
		
Click to expand...

What world champions and challengers has he fought Phil? Which top 10 heavyweight has he fought?

He can't be deemed the second coming of Ali on one hand then defended with the lack of experience he has with the other. 

He's a world champion by default. Fought for a belt on a technicality. These aren't words coming from dislike, they're just facts. 

(Not you personally, the general public)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			What world champions and challengers has he fought Phil? Which top 10 heavyweight has he fought?

He can't be deemed the second coming of Ali on one hand then defended with the lack of experience he has with the other. 

He's a world champion by default. Fought for a belt on a technicality. These aren't words coming from dislike, they're just facts. 

(Not you personally, the general public)
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise he had been deemed the second coming of Ali - I expect that's nothing more than Sky hype to sell more tickets , he is on his way up through the professional ranks so his list of fights won't be littered with glowing names until he gets through this fight then the door opens. 

For me he is a young boxer who is showing that there could be a bright future for him at Heavyweight and he certainly looks like he has the power to unite the belts to breathe life into a division that has been lacking for years now. He could have avoided this fight but he took it as he has earned it. Win it and he will just get stronger.

As for the hype - that's part and parcel of the selling side of any sport. Would expect most to ignore it


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't realise he had been deemed the second coming of Ali - I expect that's nothing more than Sky hype to sell more tickets , he is on his way up through the professional ranks so his list of fights won't be littered with glowing names until he gets through this fight then the door opens. 

For me he is a young boxer who is showing that there could be a bright future for him at Heavyweight and he certainly looks like he has the power to unite the belts to breathe life into a division that has been lacking for years now. He could have avoided this fight but he took it as he has earned it. Win it and he will just get stronger.

As for the hype - that's part and parcel of the selling side of any sport. Would expect most to ignore it
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven't seen the lucozade advert (one of his many sponsors). 

I don't think he could've went anywhere else. A lot of people would've turned on him if he'd fought yet another knock over job. 

I'm going with Wlad late stoppage but that depends if he's over the hill or not. I think we'll know after the first minute or so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

Nope not seen any advert but the mere fact it's an advert suggests it's hyped to help sell and I'm sure no one with sense judges someone based on an advert 

Looking at some of these punches then to me it looks like he has a hell of a lot of power 

https://www.facebook.com/ConorMcGregorMMA/videos/1898053440407129/


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nope not seen any advert but the mere fact it's an advert suggests it's hyped to help sell and I'm sure no one with sense judges someone based on an advert 

Looking at some of these punches then to me it looks like he has a hell of a lot of power 

https://www.facebook.com/ConorMcGregorMMA/videos/1898053440407129/

Click to expand...

It isn't just the advert, just look at Twitter and the consensus of the general public. 

Those knockouts have to be taken in context. They were against really poor opposition, really poor. 

The casual boxing fan, no disrespect meant to anyone, loves a highlight knockout reel. They aren't bothered about the level of opposition. 

Genuine boxing fans are more interested in an evenly matched fight. Whether that's area level, British, commonwealth, European or world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			It isn't just the advert, just look at Twitter and the consensus of the general public. 

Those knockouts have to be taken in context. They were against really poor opposition, really poor. 

The casual boxing fan, no disrespect meant to anyone, loves a highlight knockout reel. They aren't bothered about the level of opposition. 

Genuine boxing fans are more interested in an evenly matched fight. Whether that's area level, British, commonwealth, European or world.
		
Click to expand...

Then I guess only one person will prove you possibly wrong - Joshua himself.


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then I guess only one person will prove you possibly wrong - Joshua himself.
		
Click to expand...

Well considering I'm going for a late Klitschko stoppage then I guess you're right. 

Out of interest, who are you going for?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

richy said:



			Well considering I'm going for a late Klitschko stoppage then I guess you're right. 

Out of interest, who are you going for?
		
Click to expand...

I think Joshua will win


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 28, 2017)

Apologies havent read all the replys , I think Aj will win , just think WK is past his best ,  i think AJ has been good for heavyweight boxing , a proper heavyweight athlete ala Holyfield .. both have jab jab , left , both have massive power ,, im gona go with the younger man 
AJ within 9 but as others say , i wont b paying for it


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 29, 2017)

bladeplayer said:



			Apologies havent read all the replys , I think Aj will win , just think WK is past his best ,  i think AJ has been good for heavyweight boxing , a proper heavyweight athlete ala Holyfield .. both have jab jab , left , both have massive power ,, im gona go with the younger man 
AJ within 9 but as others say , i wont b paying for it
		
Click to expand...

 Jab Jab hook , not left , doh


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2017)

There has been a couple of cracking bouts on the support card so far.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2017)

Joshua in 8. Too quick and with age on his side


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2017)

Vlad doesn't like getting hit. He fights at range with his smoke screen jab, disguising a powerful straight right and left over the top hook. If Joshua can avoid getting caught on his way in, then he will win. But, I think Joshua doesn't have a great chin...Whyte wobbled him and with Vlad's power, it could be good night.

Prediction? Cagey 6 rounds, with Joshua winning by TKO in round 8.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2017)

We won the singing contest , easy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2017)

Atmosphere sounds amazing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2017)

Been a superb fight with those two rounds outstanding but don't see it lasting much longer - Joshua looks like he has no energy left


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2017)

AJ is too one dimensional. Prove me wrong AJ!


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2017)

Piece said:



			AJ is too one dimensional. Prove me wrong AJ!
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2017)

Boooooommmmm !!!!

Brilliant from him to recover and to win that is unreal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 29, 2017)

Joshua won in the 11th


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Great fight .:whoo:


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2017)

horrendous stoppage but fair play to Joshua and a cracking fight from both guys


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 29, 2017)

That was 'kin awesome!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2017)

Brilliant fight - superb boxing from both. 

That's a fight that can rescue the division a little


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2017)

He will learn so much from that fight. Looked totally gassed after 6. How did he recover?!! Amazing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2017)

Piece said:



			He will learnt so much from that fight. Looked totally gassed after 6. How did he recover?!! Amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Did Vlad have anything left to finish him ? 

I'm just as impressed with the way they act towards each other as well - lots of respect

Not a fan of the interviews after though - bit staged


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2017)

scary the power Hearn has, 2 of the judges had Joshua in front lol


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 29, 2017)

I think the only thing that almost cost him was naivety. He thought he had it done, chased the ko and got tagged. Did well to hang on and then his youth helped him recover. 

The stoppage was spot on imo, he'd been floored twice in 30 seconds as wasn't offering a defence. He wasn't gonna make the last. And if he did, the 10-12 rounds would imo have been enough to swing it just in Aj's favour for a points win.


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2017)

Stoppage was spot on. Stopped Vlad from being sparked out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2017)

Yep I thought the stoppage was right as well - one more hit and he would have been out. 

Classy words from Klitchsko ( spelling )


----------



## The Evertonian (Apr 29, 2017)

A grest heavyweight bout that...19-0 and on the up and up. Made up for Joshua, showed big big heart to get up and recover to get the win. 

Maybe, just maybe that will shut the doubters up


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2017)

Phew, what a fight, I need (another) drink &#127867;


----------



## snell (Apr 29, 2017)

Best heavyweight fight I've seen for a ages!

Nice to see both guys showing respect to each other before and after the fight.

I thought Joshua was doomed at one point but hats off for that recovery.


----------



## woody69 (Apr 29, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Im not really into boxing. 
But this just comes across as a complete bore fest.
		
Click to expand...

You could not have been more wrong.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Just watched the 5th, 6th, and 11th back. Some brutal punches given and taken by both. AJ was a sitting duck for a round and a half, not sure he'd be allowed to get away with that again. Character shown, and that uppercut in 11 would have sent most mere mortals into space!

Argh eh Phil, you can't say the interviews are a bit staged then compliment Wlad (less than 15 mins later) for what he says in said interview


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 30, 2017)

Top performance by both boxers and a great advert for the heavyweight division. Joshua certainly lived up to the hype. 19th fight and probably the legitimate top heavyweight in the world. 

Wlad was really impressive. Best I've seen him for a long while. His fitness was on another plane. He landed some superb shots and bravely got back to his feet numerous times. He hit Joshua with plenty and dominated the middle rounds. Only bravery and guts kept Jushua in it.

Jushua is susceptible, no doubt about it and his massive frame means his cardio is lacking. Wlad exposed that on more than a few occasions tonight. However, he now looks like he's willing to ship a few to land his own shots, with aplomb. He gassed and was lucky to not get KO'd. Fortunately for him not many people can withstand his shots when he lands. And he always seems to land...

However, what a comeback! Joshua fought very linear tonight which I was initially shocked with. Having time to reflect, I think he was hoping to bomb Wlad out of there early. When that didn't happen he relied on guts to survive the onslaught. Survive he did. As soon as he landed that uppercut it was game over. His combinations truly are what sets him apart. Devastating.

I'd like to see Ortiz (easy to make as both Matchroom) or Wilder next. Fury should wait. Probably needs a while to get under 20 stone anyway.


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Better than into thought it would be. 

The winner, rightly, has earned his shot against Fury.


----------



## gmc40 (Apr 30, 2017)

Completely different Klitschko to the one that fought Fury. Joshua would spark Fury if they meet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Better than into thought it would be. 

The winner, rightly, has earned his shot against Fury.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Fury needs to earn the right first - there is no way Fury would have beaten the Klitchsko that fought last night 

Joshua I expect is no longer overhyped and couldn't prove himself more last night.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			Top performance by both boxers and a great advert for the heavyweight division. Joshua certainly lived up to the hype. 19th fight and probably the legitimate top heavyweight in the world. 

Wlad was really impressive. Best I've seen him for a long while. His fitness was on another plane. He landed some superb shots and bravely got back to his feet numerous times. He hit Joshua with plenty and dominated the middle rounds. Only bravery and guts kept Jushua in it.

Jushua is susceptible, no doubt about it and his massive frame means his cardio is lacking. Wlad exposed that on more than a few occasions tonight. However, he now looks like he's willing to ship a few to land his own shots, with aplomb. He gassed and was lucky to not get KO'd. Fortunately for him not many people can withstand his shots when he lands. And he always seems to land...

However, what a comeback! Joshua fought very linear tonight which I was initially shocked with. Having time to reflect, I think he was hoping to bomb Wlad out of there early. When that didn't happen he relied on guts to survive the onslaught. Survive he did. As soon as he landed that uppercut it was game over. His combinations truly are what sets him apart. Devastating.

I'd like to see Ortiz (easy to make as both Matchroom) or Wilder next. Fury should wait. Probably needs a while to get under 20 stone anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Very well assessed and in full agreement.

A very good fight not a classic too many non rounds but when it came to life what a fight.

Could you imagine Joshua doing an interview tipsy or drunk I bet he could talk some rubbish.

I'm with Fundy on the finish don't think it should have been stopped even though I believe Joshua would have knocked him out still never the same when a man is still standing.

Fury can wait as has been said he has done boxing no favours so why give him a massive pay day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 30, 2017)

woody69 said:



			You could not have been more wrong.
		
Click to expand...

&#128563;&#128514; taxi for pin-seeker. 
Sounds like it was a classic. 
Does make me laugh how everyone is a boxing expert all of a sudden.


----------



## The Evertonian (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Better than into thought it would be. 

The winner, rightly, has earned his shot against Fury.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha....

(in the voice of comic book man from The Simpsons)
Worst troll....ever.


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 30, 2017)

The Klitschko that showed up now really wanted it and knew he had to be at his best to have a chance. I thought he should have took him out in the 5th where he was wobbling around, or in the 6th when he knocked him down, but you've got to give full credit to AJ, he came through it and took him out when the chance came. I don't think anyone else in that division would be tougher than the fight last night. 

i don't think that Klitschko turned up against Fury because he thought Fury was a clown and didn't prepare properly. Nothin like a defeat to help you refocus after coasting for so long.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 30, 2017)

Has Fury got his licence back ? he is not good for boxing , wilder next id say ..


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Fury needs to earn the right first - there is no way Fury would have beaten the Klitchsko that fought last night 

Joshua I expect is no longer overhyped and couldn't prove himself more last night.
		
Click to expand...

Fury is still the lineal champion, he doesn't need to earn anything. 

Joshua did well last night, I didn't think he had that in him. However he went life and death with an old man that was schooled 18 months ago. 

To those saying AJ would knock out fury and the Klitschko that fought last night would too, what are you basing that on? Just opinions not facts?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Fury is still the lineal champion, he doesn't need to earn anything. 

Joshua did well last night, I didn't think he had that in him. However he went life and death with an old man that was schooled 18 months ago. 

To those saying AJ would knock out fury and the Klitschko that fought last night would too, what are you basing that on? Just opinions not facts?
		
Click to expand...

You can only beat what's in front of you and I agree that fury would deserve his shot IF he can show he's fit physically and mentally. 

Personally imo I think klitschko looked better prepared and certainly attacked more. I think the truth in regards to all their abilities is kinda in the middle. I think Klitscko under prepared for fury and paid the price. I also think that's Joshua got carried away thinking he had it done, proper heavyweights can take a punch on occasion and AJ punched himself out when if he'd stayed back a little would imo have cleaned up around the 5th or 6th.

i think a well prepared Joshua beats em both if he keeps his head.


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			You can only beat what's in front of you and I agree that fury would deserve his shot IF he can show he's fit physically and mentally. 

Personally imo I think klitschko looked better prepared and certainly attacked more. I think the truth in regards to all their abilities is kinda in the middle. I think Klitscko under prepared for fury and paid the price. I also think that's Joshua got carried away thinking he had it done, proper heavyweights can take a punch on occasion and AJ punched himself out when if he'd stayed back a little would imo have cleaned up around the 5th or 6th.

i think a well prepared Joshua beats em both if he keeps his head.
		
Click to expand...

Klitschko didn't under prepare, he's a consummate professional. Fury just made it difficult for him that night. 

That klitschko last night was a year and a half older and had been totally inactive and he pushed AJ right to the brink. The old version would've been able to finish him off in my opinion. 

Joshua answered a lot of questions in that fight, particularly how much heart he has however there was a lot of flaws exposed also. His defence is shocking.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Klitschko didn't under prepare, he's a consummate professional. Fury just made it difficult for him that night. 

That klitschko last night was a year and a half older and had been totally inactive and he pushed AJ right to the brink. The old version would've been able to finish him off in my opinion. 

Joshua answered a lot of questions in that fight, particularly how much heart he has however there was a lot of flaws exposed also. His defence is shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I agree his defence is poor. Although he was against arguably the best jab in a generation. 

As to klitsckho prep prep for both fights. Anyone can get complacent. And neither of us have proof either way if he under prepped or not.  

A 35 yr old Klitch may well have won, but would a 27yr old one have? Most boxers get better as they age and I'd say AJ certainly has a good starting point. I'd like to see the fury fight as its a good British one. 

I think his idiotic behaviour distracts many from how good a boxer he is. It certainly wouldn't be an easy fight, for either of em.


----------



## The Evertonian (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Klitschko didn't under prepare, he's a consummate professional. Fury just made it difficult for him that night. 

That klitschko last night was a year and a half older and had been totally inactive and he pushed AJ right to the brink. The old version would've been able to finish him off in my opinion. 

Joshua answered a lot of questions in that fight, particularly how much heart he has however there was a lot of flaws exposed also. His defence is shocking.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion is Joshua a consummate professional?


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			In your opinion is Joshua a consummate professional?
		
Click to expand...

He seems to be. Why?


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Fury is still the lineal champion, he doesn't need to earn anything. 

Joshua did well last night, I didn't think he had that in him. However he went life and death with an old man that was schooled 18 months ago. 

To those saying AJ would knock out fury and the Klitschko that fought last night would too, what are you basing that on? Just opinions not facts?
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree it was a schooling in that Fury v Klitschko fight. I remember it as a very boring fight of same styles, where no-one took any risks and barely threw anything. It was a poor performance by one, Fury, and a worse one from the other, Klitschko.


----------



## gmc40 (Apr 30, 2017)

Piece said:



			I don't agree it was a schooling in that Fury v Klitschko fight. I remember it as a very boring fight of same styles, where no-one took any risks and barely threw anything. It was a poor performance by one, Fury, and a worse one from the other, Klitschko.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. Fury's reach was the main difference. Fury deserved the win but it was far from impressive. Very boring fight and frustrating to watch. I kept expecting Klitschko to pick up the pace but he never did, then it was all over.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Fury is still the lineal champion, he doesn't need to earn anything. 

Joshua did well last night, I didn't think he had that in him. However he went life and death with an old man that was schooled 18 months ago. 

To those saying AJ would knock out fury and the Klitschko that fought last night would too, what are you basing that on? Just opinions not facts?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think that Klitchsko boxed at a higher level against Joshua or Fury ? 

Imo Klitchsko was poor against Fury , well below par and Fury took advantage of that , against Joshua Klitchsko wanted to make sure that didn't happen again, there is no way Fury imo would have beaten Klitchsko last night.

Fury has had his 5 mins of fame and will be alongside boxers like Douglas and McCall - one hit wonders that created a shock


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Piece said:



			I don't agree it was a schooling in that Fury v Klitschko fight. I remember it as a very boring fight of same styles, where no-one took any risks and barely threw anything. It was a poor performance by one, Fury, and a worse one from the other, Klitschko.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't a classic by any means but he got his tactics spot on and got the victory which is all that counts. He was never in trouble which considering how big a puncher Wlad is was impressive. 

I'd hardly say Fury and Klitschko have the same styles


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think that Klitchsko boxed at a higher level against Joshua or Fury ? 

Imo Klitchsko was poor against Fury , well below par and Fury took advantage of that , against Joshua Klitchsko wanted to make sure that didn't happen again, there is no way Fury imo would have beaten Klitchsko last night.

Fury has had his 5 mins of fame and will be alongside boxers like Douglas and McCall - one hit wonders that created a shock
		
Click to expand...

I think that Fury didn't allow Klitschko to perform that night. Klitschko was poor and a lot of that was down to the awkwardness of Fury. 

How do you know that the Klitschko last night would've beaten Fury? What are you basing your it on?

I'm not a Fury fan by any stretch but I'm objective with my views and don't let what he says outside the ring cloud my judgement. 

Your last paragraph is just twaddle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			I think that Fury didn't allow Klitschko to perform that night. Klitschko was poor and a lot of that was down to the awkwardness of Fury. 

How do you know that the Klitschko last night would've beaten Fury? What are you basing your it on?

I'm not a Fury fan by any stretch but I'm objective with my views and don't let what he says outside the ring cloud my judgement. 

Your last paragraph is just twaddle
		
Click to expand...

I'm basing it on my belief that Fury took advantage of a very poor Klitchsko and it was a one off imo Fury would have lost to both men last night and comfortably.

Why is my last paragraph twaddle ? Right now Fury isn't fit to ride a bike let alone get in a boxing ring - I don't see him doing anything more in regards titles , and will be put alongside those one fight wonders.


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm basing it on my belief that Fury took advantage of a very poor Klitchsko and it was a one off imo Fury would have lost to both men last night and comfortably.

Why is my last paragraph twaddle ? Right now Fury isn't fit to ride a bike let alone get in a boxing ring - I don't see him doing anything more in regards titles , and will be put alongside those one fight wonders.
		
Click to expand...

Again, how do you know he would've? What's to say Fury wouldn't of done to AJ what he did to Klitschko?

Fury is back in camp I believe and I think he's mentally in a better place so we might see soon enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Again, how do you know he would've? What's to say Fury wouldn't of done to AJ what he did to Klitschko?

Fury is back in camp I believe and I think he's mentally in a better place so we might see soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

It's an opinion based on watching both fights and seeing two different Klitchskos out there - and from listening to the guys on five live and on sky it seems it's an opinion shared by a number of people.

I'm guessing Fury is at fat camp looking at the state of him last time


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's an opinion based on watching both fights and seeing two different Klitchskos out there - and from listening to the guys on five live and on sky it seems it's an opinion shared by a number of people.

I'm guessing Fury is at fat camp looking at the state of him last time
		
Click to expand...

So the Sky commentators back the sky fighter? Who'd of thought it?

You can't work off triangle theories in boxing. You have to look at the facts. AJ and Klitschko went life and death with each other and either could've been stopped. Fury comfortably beat Klitschko, whether you think it was a one off is irrelevant. 

It's funny how when Fury beat Klitschko he was deemed to be past it. Now when AJ scrapes through a fight with him he was just underprepared.


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 30, 2017)

The evidence of him being underprepared for the fury fight is clear though. Look at the condition he went into both fights in. 

Fury did did a great job to beat him, nobody can take that away from him. Klitschko was in much better shape and much better prepared for the AJ fight though. Fury beat a man who had nothing to prove and was coasting along, fighting with his jab and not needing anything more. I think he thought Fury was a clown with all his pre fight theatrics and didn't need more than he had before to beat him. 

For a a man like Klitschko this was a chance to prove to the world he was still the best and prepared in that way. It's amazing what a defeat can do to a man like Klitschkos motivation and focus. I think if Fury didn't keep pulling out of rematches then he would have been in the ring with a much more focussed fighter


----------



## Mr A (Apr 30, 2017)

Going to have to back Richy up here. I don't think anyone can say Wlad was better prepared for this fight than against AJ. There is an old saying in boxing - styles make fights. Stylistically Fury is all wrong for Wlad, both in and out of the ring. Their fight wasn't a classic but Fury won comfortably, which without question was one of the greatest wins by a British fighter ever. 

The reason we have heard so much about Wlad's preparations this time is it helps sell the PPV. People didn't forget his non performance v Fury, and what better way to iron over that than talking about how much more serious you are this time. As far as I'm aware, he prepared the same for this fight as he did any other. 

Regardless of current circumstances Fury is THE heavyweight champion, a clear and deserved #1 until someone beats him in the ring. That said, I think AJ has tons of potential, and could beat Fury. But this talk of AJ being a future great is incredibly premature, he's just beat his first live/competitive opponent!


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr A said:



			Going to have to back Richy up here. I don't think anyone can say Wlad was better prepared for this fight than against AJ. There is an old saying in boxing - styles make fights. Stylistically Fury is all wrong for Wlad, both in and out of the ring. Their fight wasn't a classic but Fury won comfortably, which without question was one of the greatest wins by a British fighter ever. 

The reason we have heard so much about Wlad's preparations this time is it helps sell the PPV. People didn't forget his non performance v Fury, and what better way to iron over that than talking about how much more serious you are this time. As far as I'm aware, he prepared the same for this fight as he did any other. 

Regardless of current circumstances Fury is THE heavyweight champion, a clear and deserved #1 until someone beats him in the ring. That said, I think AJ has tons of potential, and could beat Fury. But this talk of AJ being a future great is incredibly premature, he's just beat his first live/competitive opponent!
		
Click to expand...

Bang on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

Just checked on the current list of the holders of the championship belts and I can't see Tyson Furys name there ?

Joshua has two , Wilder and Parker one each 

Right now there are three Heavyweight Champions of the World - no one is undisputed. 

Fury right now doesn't even have a license to box let alone any championship belts


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just checked on the current list of the holders of the championship belts and I can't see Tyson Furys name there ?

Joshua has two , Wilder and Parker one each 

Right now there are three Heavyweight Champions of the World - no one is undisputed. 

Fury right now doesn't even have a license to box let alone any championship belts
		
Click to expand...

He's still the lineal champion


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

You can only fight the bloke in front of you and whether that fighter is perfectly prepared or not isn't your problem once the bell goes. Thought it was a good fight and at least we know Joshua doesn't have the glass chin of some previous British heavyweights. I think Joshua did well and will have taken a lot from the fight. I'd like to see Wlad call it a day now rather than carrying on too long. Personally and I'm probably in a minority but I really don't want to see Fury fight him. I think he's overblown (both weight and hype) and and I'd like to see Joshua start to unify the weight


----------



## Mr A (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just checked on the current list of the holders of the championship belts and I can't see Tyson Furys name there ?

Joshua has two , Wilder and Parker one each 

Right now there are three Heavyweight Champions of the World - no one is undisputed. 

Fury right now doesn't even have a license to box let alone any championship belts
		
Click to expand...

The belts (for the most part) dont mean what they used to. Now there are 4 sanctioning bodies, pretty much anyone in the top 15/20 can end up winning one. But it's fair to say if a fighter has more than one they are a top fighter in their weigh class. That's why you hear the term 'lineal' as this means the 'true' champion, the real #1 in the division. So using this example Wlad was WBA/IBF/WBO/Lineal champ, he lost to Fury who was then stripped of the belts by the sanctioning bodies, but regardless of this he remains lineal champion as he hasn't been beaten in the ring, and is still the true champion.

When boxing gets it right like it did last night, it is simply phenomenal. But it's such a corrupt mess, it's no wonder people can't follow it and get confused with the belts and rankings!


----------



## JT77 (Apr 30, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoyed last nights bout, more so than any heavyweight fight I have watched in an age! Both fighters went for it, and it made for great entertainment. 
With regards fury, I though he was stripped of his title because of his drug suspension making him no longer champ? Of course I could be wrong though.  Looking a fury, and watching his fights, he did a good job against wla, correct tactics, used his height and weight and ground wlad down, it is possible if wlad had been as stripped out for that fight, his lowest weight in 7/8 years, he could have used the extra energy to take out fury, but it's also possible the same result could have occurred. 
Fury v AJ would be an interesting proposition for me, not sure josh wants it, looking past the hype, josh got banged last night and could have been taken out, couple those from fury could be dangerous, I know he got up to win, but I'm not sure wlad had much left to take him out so josh was able to regroup. If fury was to keep leaning on him as he did to wlad he would be even more drained and perhaps unable to regroup. Could make for a good match.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't particularly follow boxing but as an outsider Fury is a joke figure. Something would be badly wrong if he got a license to box again. Would anyone outside of hard core UK boxing fans be interested in Fury v AJ? Surely he has bigger fish to fry now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't particularly follow boxing but as an outsider Fury is a joke figure. Something would be badly wrong if he got a license to box again. Would anyone outside of hard core UK boxing fans be interested in Fury v AJ? Surely he has bigger fish to fry now.
		
Click to expand...

My thought as well. Fury is surely seemed by many in the sport as a pantomine villain and I can't see what he has to offer boxing now given his issues outside the ring. I'm sure many US fans wouldn't want it and surely Joshua wants to be known as one of the best and that means facing the best there is and in my mind that doesn't include Fury


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't particularly follow boxing but as an outsider Fury is a joke figure. Something would be badly wrong if he got a license to box again. Would anyone outside of hard core UK boxing fans be interested in Fury v AJ? Surely he has bigger fish to fry now.
		
Click to expand...

Like who?


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My thought as well. Fury is surely seemed by many in the sport as a pantomine villain and I can't see what he has to offer boxing now given his issues outside the ring. I'm sure many US fans wouldn't want it and surely Joshua wants to be known as one of the best and that means facing the best there is and in my mind that doesn't include Fury
		
Click to expand...

If you think it doesn't include the current lineal champion then you really don't follow boxing very closely and don't understand the thoughts of those in the game


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2017)

No idea Richy. Maybe that is a problem. Presumably the money is over in America and if that means fighting useless Americans for a spell perhaps he has to do that. 

Can you see Fury getting a license again?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Already said not a big boxing fan and therefore find the tone a little condescending if I'm honest. Linear champion or not, Fury doesn't have a licence (to my knowledge) and is inactive. What happens in the meantime? How long do people have to wait for their chance then if Fury supposedly has first dibs


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No idea Richy. Maybe that is a problem. Presumably the money is over in America and if that means fighting useless Americans for a spell perhaps he has to do that. 

Can you see Fury getting a license again?
		
Click to expand...

I said that to my mates last night. I think he'll go back down a few levels which will turn some people off. He's got his mandatory due next so let's see what happens.


----------



## richy (Apr 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Already said not a big boxing fan and therefore find the tone a little condescending if I'm honest. Linear champion or not, Fury doesn't have a licence (to my knowledge) and is inactive. What happens in the meantime? How long do people have to wait for their chance then if Fury supposedly has first dibs
		
Click to expand...

I didn't intend it to be condescending, I just found you post very dismissive and based more on you opinion of him outside the ring rather than what he's done in it. 

I wouldn't say he has first dibs but he's certainly up there with a few selected others.


----------



## The Evertonian (May 1, 2017)

richy said:



			He seems to be. Why?
		
Click to expand...

You started this thread and since the beginning you have been nothing but negative about Joshua.

So basically, I asked the question to see if I could get any kind of positivity from you regarding Joshua. I think I managed it, even if it did come across as begrudging positivity.

Once the fight was over, straight away you made the thread about Tyson Fury.

Fury may well be the lineal champion, but it's nobodies fault but Tyson Furys that he was stripped of his titles. Let's not forget that Klitshco was entitled to a re-match against Fury, but Fury couldn't get his backside down off the ceiling and into a gym to train for that re-match.

Fury has no respect for the sport that brought him his spoils. So why should the sport worry about him?


----------



## Mr A (May 1, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			You started this thread and since the beginning you have been nothing but negative about Joshua.

So basically, I asked the question to see if I could get any kind of positivity from you regarding Joshua. I think I managed it, even if it did come across as begrudging positivity.

Once the fight was over, straight away you made the thread about Tyson Fury.

Fury may well be the lineal champion, but it's nobodies fault but Tyson Furys that he was stripped of his titles. Let's not forget that Klitshco was entitled to a re-match against Fury, but Fury couldn't get his backside down off the ceiling and into a gym to train for that re-match.

Fury has no respect for the sport that brought him his spoils. So why should the sport worry about him?
		
Click to expand...

I think your post sums up the Fury issue quite well to be fair. He's made a right mess of his success, and to be fair it is his own fault. However he has said he's had issues around his mental health his whole career, even when he was a novice he did interviews when he said he really struggled to stay healthy and balanced mentally. So I find it hard to be too critical. He also is awaiting a hearing on his drug issues, both recreational and performance enhancing.

The sport doesn't owe Fury anything, but he is the heavyweight champion though. So he is still top of the division, and until he is beaten he will remain there. Fury is the fighter that is in the company of the Louis/Ali/Frasier/Holmes/Lewis not AJ, albeit he only has one win at that level. 

The reason boxing fans get annoyed at AJ is that really he was gifted his IBF title, and he's received so much hype and attention after this fight, yet when Fury won the gutter press were all over him, and he barely had a good word said about him. And even more bizarrely, AJ would be far more deserving of being thrown under the bus by the press that Fury ever was! 

Sorry for the long post, bored at work and still pretty excited by the fight and the fallout from it!


----------



## User62651 (May 1, 2017)

Mr A said:



			I think your post sums up the Fury issue quite well to be fair. He's made a right mess of his success, and to be fair it is his own fault. However he has said he's had issues around his mental health his whole career, even when he was a novice he did interviews when he said he really struggled to stay healthy and balanced mentally. So I find it hard to be too critical. He also is awaiting a hearing on his drug issues, both recreational and performance enhancing.

The sport doesn't owe Fury anything, but he is the heavyweight champion though. So he is still top of the division, and until he is beaten he will remain there. *Fury is the fighter that is in the company of the Louis/Ali/Frasier/Holmes/Lewis not AJ, albeit he only has one win at that level. *

The reason boxing fans get annoyed at AJ is that really he was gifted his IBF title, and he's received so much hype and attention after this fight, yet when Fury won the gutter press were all over him, and he barely had a good word said about him. And even more bizarrely, AJ would be far more deserving of being thrown under the bus by the press that Fury ever was! 

Sorry for the long post, bored at work and still pretty excited by the fight and the fallout from it!
		
Click to expand...

Cant agree with that bold part, Fury is no legend, who knows he might be in time (doubt it myself) if he takes on and beat Joshua/Wilder and a few others but he's had only one world title fight as you say. Fury is an attention seeker with a huge chip on his shoulder and an embarrassment along with Haye, pair of them along with Chisora turning boxing into WWE. Re your list no Vitali Klitschko, Mike Tyson, George Foreman or Wladimir Klitschko or Holyfield all of whom are a million miles ahead of Tyson Fury in the legend stakes....imho


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Mr A said:



			I think your post sums up the Fury issue quite well to be fair. He's made a right mess of his success, and to be fair it is his own fault. However he has said he's had issues around his mental health his whole career, even when he was a novice he did interviews when he said he really struggled to stay healthy and balanced mentally. So I find it hard to be too critical. He also is awaiting a hearing on his drug issues, both recreational and performance enhancing.

The sport doesn't owe Fury anything, but he is the heavyweight champion though. So he is still top of the division, and until he is beaten he will remain there. Fury is the fighter that is in the company of the Louis/Ali/Frasier/Holmes/Lewis not AJ, albeit he only has one win at that level. 

The reason boxing fans get annoyed at AJ is that really he was gifted his IBF title, and he's received so much hype and attention after this fight, yet when Fury won the gutter press were all over him, and he barely had a good word said about him. And even more bizarrely, AJ would be far more deserving of being thrown under the bus by the press that Fury ever was! 

Sorry for the long post, bored at work and still pretty excited by the fight and the fallout from it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I know Richy knows a lot about boxing and follows it closely, I don't, so won't get into the boxing side apart from being gobsmacked that you even mention Fury in the same sentence as Louis/Ali etc.
As for his treatment by the press maybe it's because he comes across as a homophobic drug taking sexist bigot, even his pre-fight video tweet to Joshua the other night was embarassing.

Joshua makes no excuses for his past mistakes and has moved on, Fury hasn't.

Maybe it's his mental health issues and we should be more tolerant, but if they are that destructive he should seek help and not continue to seek the limelight.


----------



## Mr A (May 1, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Cant agree with that bold part, Fury is no legend, who knows he might be in time (doubt it myself) if he takes on and beat Joshua/Wilder and a few others but he's had only one world title fight as you say. Fury is an attention seeker with a huge chip on his shoulder and an embarrassment along with Haye, pair of them along with Chisora turning boxing into WWE. Re your list no Vitali Klitschko, Mike Tyson, George Foreman or Wladimir Klitschko or Holyfield all of whom are a million miles ahead of Tyson Fury in the legend stakes....imho
		
Click to expand...

I maybe didn't make my point very well. He's not on their level, he is however the lineal heavyweight champion, which all the names I listed were too. So he absolutely is in their company, however as you rightly said they are legends of the sport and Fury only has 1 win at that level, and is a bit of an idiot. And let's be honest, he would need to beat absolutely every heavyweight on the scene currently to become as legendary as those fighters. 

And you're right, I could've added a lot more names to that list (except Vitali, who was never lineal iirc) but I wanted to keep my post short as I knew it would go on a bit!


----------



## Mr A (May 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm sorry, I know Richy knows a lot about boxing and follows it closely, I don't, so won't get into the boxing side apart from being gobsmacked that you even mention Fury in the same sentence as Louis/Ali etc.
As for his treatment by the press maybe it's because he comes across as a homophobic drug taking sexist bigot, even his pre-fight video tweet to Joshua the other night was embarassing.

Joshua makes no excuses for his past mistakes and has moved on, Fury hasn't.

Maybe it's his mental health issues and we should be more tolerant, but if they are that destructive he should seek help and not continue to seek the limelight.
		
Click to expand...

I covered the boxing aspect in an earlier reply, so I hope that clears that up.  

Fury is an idiot, but his views are just that, his views. He is a traveler and I think they tend to have more fundamentalist views on certain aspects of Christianity. But like any idiot talking rubbish, they can be ignored and the problem goes away. He's not actually harmed anyone, again he is just a bit of an idiot that likes attention. 

AJ's past was a bit more sinister than has been reported, but he's turned his life around and fair play to him for that. No need to drag it up. Again, it's the double standard that Fury is criticised for a lot of what he does, but AJ can do no wrong it seems.


----------



## richy (May 1, 2017)

Interesting looking at the punch stats from Saturday and comparing them to the Klitschko/Fury fight. Even though the majority of people thought this was the most prepared and best version of Wlad he only threw 25 more punches overall. 

I know they don't tell the whole story but they do go some way to showing Klitschko's output was very similar in both fights.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Mr A said:



			I covered the boxing aspect in an earlier reply, so I hope that clears that up.  

Fury is an idiot, but his views are just that, his views. He is a traveler and I think they tend to have more fundamentalist views on certain aspects of Christianity. But like any idiot talking rubbish, they can be ignored and the problem goes away. He's not actually harmed anyone, again he is just a bit of an idiot that likes attention. 

AJ's past was a bit more sinister than has been reported, but he's turned his life around and fair play to him for that. No need to drag it up. Again, it's the double standard that Fury is criticised for a lot of what he does, but AJ can do no wrong it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Understand the boxing angle :thup:

Unfortunately sportsmen and women in the public eye are not ignored and are looked upon as role models to some.

Fury will have his loyal fans and he has to be aware of his responsibilities to the general public.

I've also no doubt Joshua's popularity will wane and if given a chance the media will turn against him too


----------



## User62651 (May 1, 2017)

richy said:



			Interesting looking at the punch stats from Saturday and comparing them to the Klitschko/Fury fight. Even though the majority of people thought this was the most prepared and best version of Wlad he only threw 25 more punches overall. 

I know they don't tell the whole story but they do go some way to showing Klitschko's output was very similar in both fights.
		
Click to expand...

Was it not the case that in the Fury fight Klitschko didn't punch with his right, was very defensive and only jabbed and jabbed with left, was wary of being countered if he used right. Number of punches wouldn't equate to effort if that is true as he threw a lot of big rights v Joshua and fought fairly offensivley and looked out on his feet, v Fury he could have gone another 12 rounds.

Fury can probably take anyone 12 rounds by frustrating them with his sheer bulk and reach. Very awkward and not sure Joshua could beat him if Fury is fit. Would be a interesting and probably frustrating watch.


----------



## Mr A (May 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Understand the boxing angle :thup:

Unfortunately sportsmen and women in the public eye are not ignored and are looked upon as role models to some.

Fury will have his loyal fans and he has to be aware of his responsibilities to the general public.

I've also no doubt Joshua's popularity will wane and if given a chance the media will turn against him too
		
Click to expand...

I hope Joshua's popularity doesn't wane, he is excellent for the profile of the sport and no doubt will be in some great fights. But being in the UK, I'm sure our press will go after him at some point I'm afraid. Lets hope Fury can get himself together, we could be looking at a very exciting, rejuvenated heavyweight division lead by British fighters!


----------

